
Show HN: Open Directory – Organize the Bitcoin (SV) Blockchain - synfonaut
https://dir.sv
======
synfonaut
Hey HN, this is a new open source tool I launched. It's a way to create
directories like DMOZ, Awesome Lists, Yahoo Directory and Reddit on the
blockchain.

The big idea is when people upvote, everybody who contributed to that content
(the submitter, the category creator, even the original person who uploaded it
to the blockchain) gets paid.

I know Bitcoin (SV) doesn't have a great reputation on HN, but I'm mostly
interested in building new things (like this) and seeing what's possible. Let
me know what you think!

Here's some more info if you're curious:
[https://twitter.com/synfonaut/status/1131670653889859586](https://twitter.com/synfonaut/status/1131670653889859586)

------
RantyDave
There is definitely something called OpenDirectory already.

